# Stihl 024 AVS



## DFK (Sep 12, 2011)

I have found a Stihl 024 AVS in GOOD condition.
Is this saw a "REAL" pro model saw? 

Thanks
David


----------



## 9050lx (Sep 12, 2011)

If the price is right buy it.My super 024 runs very similar to my 026 which I suspect is a logical finding.Open the muff holes.


----------



## Evanrude (Sep 12, 2011)

Good saw. Basically the same as an 026.


----------



## Dillio187 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the non super, and I love mine. Nice and light, cuts well, easy to find parts if needed.


----------



## litefoot (Sep 12, 2011)

I've kind of passed the hoarding phase of my chainsaw life, but if I found a good 024AVS, I'd definitely sccop it up. Good-running saws with really good anti-vibration for a saw its age.


----------



## Brian VT (Sep 12, 2011)

I think he's asking if it's clamshell construction or not. 
It's not, and I consider it to be a pro. quality saw.


----------



## ratso (Sep 12, 2011)

My 024 runs better than my 260 pro.I just did a compression test on both to see what gives. The 024 has 160psi and 260 has 135 to 140psi.


----------



## 9050lx (Sep 13, 2011)

My 024 Super also runs exceptionally strong,even buried in Oak,just has great torque.Is there any difference in the port timing, compression or something?


----------



## WoodchuckVT (Sep 14, 2011)

9050lx said:


> My 024 Super also runs exceptionally strong,even buried in Oak,just has great torque.Is there any difference in the port timing, compression or something?


 
The difference between an 024 and an 024 Super is in the stroke. The super uses the same lower end as an 026, with the 024 piston-bore. This gives it about 45cc, versus 42cc with the 024. The longer stroke adds a little more torque. I own one and love it. I run it with a 325 chain, 16 inch bar, with an 8 tooth sprocket. It has had a muf-mod. 3 of my friends have 026's, and 2 of them say it has more speed. Enjoy it, but remember, it is NOT a 361 or 362.


----------



## From009to090 (Sep 14, 2011)

WoodchuckVT said:


> The difference between an 024 and an 024 Super is in the stroke. The super uses the same lower end as an 026, with the 024 piston-bore. This gives it about 45cc, versus 42cc with the 024. The longer stroke adds a little more torque.


 
Correct. They both have the same size bore, just different stroke. Hence, the Decompression valve. They all use the .5mm head gasket, unlike the 026 which may use a 1mm gasket for the lower compression, non-pro version.


----------



## jwp (Sep 16, 2011)

I have an 024av. Is this saw the same as the 024avs except for the head shim?

I am having a hard time getting the anti vibration rubber dampeners out of the fuel tank. If anyone can give me a tip on how to remove these rubber parts I would appreciate it. While I was trying to remove the back dampener I noticed that one of the front dampeners is missing and the other front dampener is starting to crack. I am trying to get these dampeners out so that I can replace the impulse line. My saw will run fine at full speed but will not idle. When the saw dies it has to be choked to get it to run so it appears to die due to lack of fuel. 

Can anyone tell me where I can find a shop manual on line that I can use as a reference for working on this saw?


----------



## Nardoo (Sep 16, 2011)

024 has a shorter stroke than the super, so it has a different crank and a different barrel.
They only have one front AV rubber and you can remove them with a screw driver or such. Just lever them out.
You also need a carb kit - your pump diaphragm is probably shot. Do some searching - lots of info on this series of saw & they are very easy to work on.

Go to the _beg for manuals thread_ for your shop manual.

Al.


----------



## DFK (Sep 23, 2011)

*Thanks for the Replies*

Thanks for the relpies and info.

The guy that has the 024 AVS did not know what the difference is between his AVS and my AV.

Now "I" do.:msp_thumbup:

Thanks
David


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 2, 2014)

can i put a 026 top end on a 024 av


----------



## 71dart (Oct 2, 2014)

If you have an 024 av super then it's an easy swap as they share the same stroke as an 026. It would take some serious machine work to fit the 026 top end on an 024 av and probably not worth it.


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 4, 2014)

oh ok thanks for telling me


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 4, 2014)

is there any upgrades that i could put on a 024 av.


----------



## rich450es (Oct 4, 2014)

i did the muffler mod on mine and it seemed to add a little more power after retuning it .....
i did see a bigbore kit for the 024 on ebay for like $55 bucks ....its from china so who knows if any good


----------



## Beer Gut (Oct 4, 2014)

If price is good buy it. Fixed one for a buddy tough little saw.


----------



## rich450es (Oct 4, 2014)

here is the link to the bigbore kit ....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-chain...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33955cf866

i think this kit will work on the 024 supers but not the non supers (but i may be wrong )


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 4, 2014)

ok thanks its not a super though i got it for 250 bucks its like brand new it has less than 20 tanks of gas put through it


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 4, 2014)

could i have someone port the cylinder or is it not worth it


----------



## rich450es (Oct 4, 2014)

when done right porting always helps to increase power .....try the muffler mod on it . the muffler stock is very restrictive and the gain after the muffler mod is notisable


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 4, 2014)

ok thanks alot for all the help


----------



## James A Byrd (Sep 23, 2019)

chris zautner said:


> ok thanks alot for all the help


I just joined the site tonight. I am in search of a service/parts manual for a 1985 Stihl Wood Boss 024 AV. Does anyone have a link?


----------

